# Is my chicken a pullet or rooster?



## Lisa Lucca (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm new to raising chickens and was told I had 4 girls, however I'm suspicious that one may in fact be a rooster. I hear 'her' crowing this morning, she is around 21 weeks old (newest photo) and all her sisters have started laying. I've put up an image from a couple of weeks ago (19 weeks) too, can anyone help?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see the feathering of a rooster but someone mentioned that some breeds are slow to show their rooster patterning. 

Are the others the same breed? If they are, is this bird's comb bigger and was it redder before the others? That would say rooster if it was.

But there's a couple around here better with hard feathered birds than I am and they will be by to give their opinion.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! You are right on the age cusp of knowing whether Olivia is a roo or hen. From the comb, I'm leaning roo, but I'm wrong all the time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boy, is Lisa in trouble. We can't even agree on the sex of the bird.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Boy, is Lisa in trouble. We can't even agree on the sex of the bird.


Don't rule out, I'm wrong all the time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So am I since they're not Silkies. Add in that hens without roosters will crow it just makes it that much harder to decide.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So am I since they're not Silkies. Add in that hens without roosters will crow it just makes it that much harder to decide.


She is probably only a few weeks away from knowing for sure.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

A picture of her sisters to compare with would make our words more definite, but crowing-not laying-that big comb-I'd guess rooster. I'd still like the sister photo to affirm my observation.


----------



## Ivyotis (Aug 17, 2020)

Lisa Lucca said:


> View attachment 37540
> Hi everyone, I'm new to raising chickens and was told I had 4 girls, however I'm suspicious that one may in fact be a rooster. I hear 'her' crowing this morning, she is around 21 weeks old (newest photo) and all her sisters have started laying. I've put up an image from a couple of weeks ago (19 weeks) too, can anyone help?


Looks like a Roo to me. The shiny, pointy feathers. And def the comb. That's a beautiful picture!


----------



## Ivyotis (Aug 17, 2020)

Lisa Lucca said:


> View attachment 37540
> Hi everyone, I'm new to raising chickens and was told I had 4 girls, however I'm suspicious that one may in fact be a rooster. I hear 'her' crowing this morning, she is around 21 weeks old (newest photo) and all her sisters have started laying. I've put up an image from a couple of weeks ago (19 weeks) too, can anyone help?


I had an Olivia once...we had to change the name to Oliver.


----------



## PETER A THOMASON (Dec 5, 2020)

Lisa Lucca said:


> View attachment 37540
> Hi everyone, I'm new to raising chickens and was told I had 4 girls, however I'm suspicious that one may in fact be a rooster. I hear 'her' crowing this morning, she is around 21 weeks old (newest photo) and all her sisters have started laying. I've put up an image from a couple of weeks ago (19 weeks) too, can anyone help?


Time will tell...


----------

